# Weekend Photos



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of photos from the weekend



































Comments welcomed


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> Comments welcomed.


OK, I don't like squirrels.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Seriously though, great photos 

I must make a point of learning how to take good pictures.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice pics, Chocko...I like the B&W shot of the woodland ride...very atmospheric. That squirrel looks as if he's about to squeeze one out!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very nice pics, Chocko...I like the B&W shot of the woodland ride...very atmospheric. That squirrel looks as if he's about to squeeze one out!


Thanks for the comment. I must agree :bull*******:lol

The duck is my favourite.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the gate and the mallard, is it just me or does the tree rat look like he's crimping one off ! 

Andy


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like the one of the Duck


----------

